

Nim - abruzzi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nim

======
abruzzi
I was rewatching Resnais' "L'Annee Derniere a Marienbad" and I had forgotten
that this game figures. I looked it up and was surprised at the winning
strategy.

